# PubMed- The development of the Body Morph Assessment version 2.0 (BMA 2.0): Tests of reliability and validity.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*The development of the Body Morph Assessment version 2.0 (BMA 2.0): Tests of reliability and validity.*

Body Image. 2009 Feb 23;

Authors: Stewart TM, Allen HR, Han H, Williamson DA

This study tested the psychometric characteristics of the Body Morph Assessment version 2.0 (BMA 2.0). A sample of 563 adults composed of four groups classified by gender and ethnicity (Caucasian men and women and African-American men and women) were studied. Support for the internal consistency and test-retest reliability of the BMA 2.0 was found for both men and women. A study of convergent validity was conducted. The BMA 2.0 was found to have adequate reliability and validity. Norms were established for the BMA 2.0 estimates of current body size (CBS), ideal body size (IBS), and acceptable body size (ABS) for Caucasian and African-American men and women. In summary, the BMA 2.0 is a reliable and valid computerized measure of CBS, IBS, ABS, the CBS-IBS discrepancy (body dissatisfaction), and provides an estimate of over/underestimation of body size as compared to individuals of the same sex and body mass index.

PMID: 19244002 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

